# worm castings (poop)



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I used to raise red wigglers so I am worm smart. Now that I have a collection of high maintenance plants I have been told to use Earthworm castings for fertilizer. Pre mineralized 99.9% organic worm poop. I am putting more stock into this and less into actual substrate type for now. Look forward to results. I will be trying 2 styles, one feed by FRM cricket/worm food and some fed cow dung.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

king kong said:


> I used to raise red wigglers so I am worm smart. Now that I have a collection of high maintenance plants I have been told to use Earthworm castings for fertilizer. Pre mineralized 99.9% organic worm poop. I am putting more stock into this and less into actual substrate type for now. Look forward to results. I will be trying 2 styles, one feed by FRM cricket/worm food and some fed cow dung.


 

Will produce high ammonia levels but plant only tank's would I think do well.
Would not place fish/invert's in tank too quickly,or in too many number's without large plant mass to help eat ammonia.
Would not flood the tank with higher lighting right away lest algae take over completely.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Absolutely, no problem IF you are willing to make appropriate adjustments. I've used worm casings and much stronger Organics and had great success.


----------



## Fishumms (Apr 21, 2010)

I did something similar once with an outdoor tank. People are giving you good advice already.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I read somewhere that wc are already mineralized and is a better product to use compared than the assortments of bagged soils.


----------



## Mmdiscus (Nov 30, 2013)

I boiled it as was suggested by Barreport, and placed in open container with a bit water on top.. I kept it there while i was mineralizing my topsoil.. When i came back to worm castings to stir them up, it smelled really bad- like poop. Is it normal? When it stays in water untouched, no smell, but if ou stirr it, ugly smell


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

From what I've seen so far, they produce a lot of ammonia when first flooded. If you mineralized them first as suggested by the Barr Report, you can end up with a very nutrient rich underlayer. Right now I'm using them with some other high organic materials in a dry start to grow some hairgrass. It's been two weeks after planting and I'm already starting to see runners pop up from under the flourite.


----------



## Mmdiscus (Nov 30, 2013)

Monster Fish said:


> From what I've seen so far, they produce a lot of ammonia when first flooded. If you mineralized them first as suggested by the Barr Report, you can end up with a very nutrient rich underlayer. Right now I'm using them with some other high organic materials in a dry start to grow some hairgrass. It's been two weeks after planting and I'm already starting to see runners pop up from under the flourite.


What about smell? Does your also smell this bad?


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

I bought wiggle worm worm castings and works fine with no smell. maybe yours got contaminated? worm casting then kitty litter then inert sand.

as far as i know, it didn't produce a lot of ammonia but I didn't really check. plants growing, after like a week, threw in a snail and it lived and then threw in my betta and its doing fine.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Mmdiscus said:


> What about smell? Does your also smell this bad?


Not at all.


----------



## Mmdiscus (Nov 30, 2013)

When i bought it from the store it had no smelll. Then i boiled it as tom barr said, it smelled really bad when boling, i rinsed it.. Ten put in an open lid with half inch water over it.. Once it stayed there for couple days smell dissapeared.. Today i decided i stirt it a little, omg! It smelled like poopmall over the place, terrible smell.. But then again maybe in couple days smell will dissapear, idk.

Now i am afraid i mix it with topsoil and put it in my 100 gallon tank, it is going to make my whole tank and apartment smell... Huh?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

You need to let it dry after boiling before using it.


----------



## Mmdiscus (Nov 30, 2013)

Monster Fish said:


> You need to let it dry after boiling before using it.


So i should let it dry compeletely now? Or is it too late now?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Did you already place it in the tank? If so, most likely. You're supposed to let it air dry after the boiling and draining process. Then when using it you should cap it dry then fill the tank with water.


----------



## Mmdiscus (Nov 30, 2013)

Monster Fish said:


> Did you already place it in the tank? If so, most likely. You're supposed to let it air dry after the boiling and draining process. Then when using it you should cap it dry then fill the tank with water.


Not in the tank yet. In the tank i onky have soil soaked in water, i am mineralizing soil inside tank, its winter here i cant do it outdoors.

Castings are in seperate plastic contaners, with half inch water over them.. Should i now then let castings dry completely?

BArreport says:
_Usage: Earthworm castings should be used in moderation, and do not need to be completely dry for usage_


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, let them dry a bit. They don't have to be bone dry but drying them out will reduce the smell and make them easier to use. I skipped the boiling part and dumped them dry into my tank before adding some more stuff to my dirt mix then capping. So far there's been no smell coming from the tank.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Why are you cooking worm poop?
:hihi: :hihi: :hihi:

Yes, it is as ridiculous are it sounds. 

Tom's a smart guy but, this is overkill. While I'm not famous....I've got the experience with Organic substrate. You should not need to serialize worm casings. In non-mineralized form they should be used in moderation as component of your substrate.


----------



## Mmdiscus (Nov 30, 2013)

DogFish said:


> Why are you cooking worm poop?
> :hihi: :hihi: :hihi:
> 
> Yes, it is as ridiculous are it sounds.
> ...


I followed this: http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...asting-for-nutrient-enriched-sediments-how-to

Now, its sitting in a plastic container with water, about three days.. If i stir it it smells baaadly. Is it ok? Or should i getrid of it? It only smells if i disturb it, stoirr it... I am guessing when i mix it with topsoil and put into aquarium, it is going to smell too, idk.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Toss it. 

If you want to use Worm Casing as an additive to substrate add about 10% to your substrate mix.

You might enjoy reading my Toxic Ten link. I have research links scattered in the thread that support using Organic material.


----------



## Mmdiscus (Nov 30, 2013)

DogFish said:


> Toss it.
> 
> If you want to use Worm Casing as an additive to substrate add about 10% to you substrate mix.
> 
> You might enjoy reading my Toxic Ten link. I have research links scattered in the thread that support using Organic material.


I read your thread, interesting info. 

I am waiting for topsoil to get dry, its inside my apartment inside tank, they i am going to mix worm castings as u suggest.


----------



## Mmdiscus (Nov 30, 2013)

Today i mixed worm castings with mts soil( what a terrible smell poop has, grrr) and clay, capped with small rock substrate. Filled couple inches of water.

What should i do next? Should i drain water-and the refill again- from the tank couple times? (To clear maybe odor and soil that is left on the substrate, as i was mineralizing soil inside tank, tank itself inside is a bit messy with soil all over it.)

Right now its just soil and inch water, no filter as i have it in my other temprorary tank where i transfered fish and plants.

Or should i just plant plants right away, without filling tank all the way? and let it sit like that a week or so? For cycling, i am planning to have instant cycle since i have external canister that i transfered to a temp tank.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like a you have a fine mess in that tank. :eek5:

I suggest you:

> drain the tank
> Place all the Mud in a bucket
> Wash the tank wil clean water
> Place newspaper over the dirt in the bucket
> Compress the dirt with newspaper draining additional water
> Carefully & neatly return the mud into the tank
> Put in 1" (2.5cm)
> cover with newpaper again, compress removing more water
> add a 2" (5cm) of Rinsed(damp) fine sand as a Cap
> Plant as heavily as you can
> Slowly fill the tank, use a saucer/small plate to pour water onto.
> Do not run a filter for 1 Day, allowing and fine particles a chance to settle
> Run filter for one week before adding a few fish

roud:

Don't listen to people that tell you to cook poop anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## Mmdiscus (Nov 30, 2013)

DogFish said:


> Sounds like a you have a fine mess in that tank. :eek5:
> 
> I suggest you:
> 
> ...


This is 100galon, it will be very hard for me to do it all over in my apartment again. Why do u think its a mess? Its all capped now, smell almost gone in one day.. Now i want to plant today.. Please check this thread of mine it have pics, http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=495473&page=2

My question is when sould i connect external canister there? Can i kinda hold plants a week there untill they establish themselves a bit? Or how? Remember i have tank fish ina nother tank running this established canister..


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

This is 100galon, it will be very hard for me to do it all over in my apartment again. 

We get out of the hobby what we put into the hobby. Beautiful tanks are a result of detailed work. They can not just be tosed together.

Why do u think its a mess? 
Sloppy work???

Its all capped now 
Gravel/pebble Caps are problematic at best. Read back through the old threads here you'll notice a lot of threads with gravel Cap problems. Sand works best it's just that simple

Now i want to plant today.. 
Of course you do you're impatient...this hobby will help you with that.:icon_mrgr

Please check this thread of mine it have pics, http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=495473&page=2
I just see cloudy water

My question is when sould i connect external canister there? 
The best soultion would be my advise to drain it...But I I don't think you want to hear that...So go for it :hihi:

Can i kinda hold plants a week there untill they establish themselves a bit? 
Let it all settle for week after you plant BEFORE adding fish.


----------



## Mmdiscus (Nov 30, 2013)

DogFish, water is crystal clear now, no cloudy, it was cloudy for couple hours only. There is no mess.. You only judged by cloudiness? And as per sand, i read many thread including tom barrs about the type of capping i used, with no problem. That picture u saw was from yestrrday minutes after i filled water, i will post new pics.


----------



## Mmdiscus (Nov 30, 2013)

Plantted my dirt poop tank just a couple hours ago, here i posted pics: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=495473&page=3

No cloudiness.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Mmdiscus said:


> DogFish, water is crystal clear now, no cloudy, it was cloudy for couple hours only. There is no mess.. You only judged by cloudiness? And as per sand, i read many thread including tom barrs about the type of capping i used, with no problem. That picture u saw was from yestrrday minutes after i filled water, i will post new pics.




I offered my advise based on my experiences with dirt containing much higher levels of organic materiel. 

Best of Luck with your tank and Merry Christmas


----------

